# Loos handle on my bosch router



## bentmywookie (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello,

I am a woodworking newbie and am hooked. I had been using a $20 harbor freight laminate trimmer for all my routing needs (it worked pretty well for light applications but the power cord would always fall out of the socket causing me to ruin some of my pieces)

So I went and bought the bosch combo router. I cant believe how nice and quiet this tool is.

So my gripe is one of the wooden handles is a bit loose. Im pretty sure that its not in any danger of coming of, it just wiggles a bit and I see no obvious way to tighten it. 

Is there a simple way to tighten the wooden handle down? I could just let it be but the wiggle just doesn't inspire confidence and safety. I was thinking about shoving some epoxy in the cracks or liquid nails.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Take the screw out of the handle and put a lock washer on it. That will tighten it up. These handles are most often removed when the fixed base is mounted in a router table for added clearance.


----------



## bentmywookie (Apr 2, 2009)

worked like a charm thanks!


----------

